# HOA Garage Shop Usage



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Sadly every development in the Raleigh area has a HOA. They all have something in HOA agreement that states garage is only for parking cars. I drive around and see shops, storage and everything else besides cars parked in garages. Anyone ever have an issue from the HOA for having a shop in their garage?


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

If its cleary stated in the by-laws then you are risking litigation. I avoid HOAs when looking for houses. I don't need a busy-body, stay at home, wanna be fascist, telling me what I can and can't do on my own property in free America.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Every HOA is different. Both of my cars are parked out front and I use the entirety of the garage for my shop. I have not yet had a problem or complaint, but we've only been here less than a year. Before moving, however, we found a facebook page for the HOA and asked about having a shop. Someone piped in and said her husband used their garage as a shop for a good while with never any problems. However, this is highly dependent on the HOA. Some of them are more lax in enforcing the rules, while others are more strict. It also depends on the neighbors. We have very nice neighbors and I have helped them a couple times with stuff. I also make sure not to run anything noisy after 9 PM or before 10 AM, so there hasn't been any unrest in our area.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to move somewhere with more land so I can build a bigger shop and if it's an area or development with an HOA, it's simply something I would consider, mostly for reasons explained in the first response.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

If you are willing lay it on thick to the sales staff that you won't ever consider buying in a development with such obtrusive deed restrictions, that such restrictions would make you feel like you didn't even own your own home. Even better if you can have such conversations within earshot of other prospective buyers. Maybe even a letter to the editor.

As far as I can tell deed restrictions are predominantly created by large developers to make life either easier or more profitable for them. It is, in my opinion, completely false that deed restrictions "protect property values" to any significant extent. If more buyers rejected developments because of overbearing deed restrictions the developers may change their practices. But once you buy you have almost no influence.

My house has deed restrictions and an HOA that is quite attentive toward enforcing restrictions and requirements. They even change these at their whim. Fortunately no restrictions on garage use so my shop is safe provided I keep the noise down.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Avoid buying in an HOA. One of the main reasons for buying a house is so that you can do whatever you want to your own property. HOA's don't allow that.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

My HOA is actually quite awesome. I have yet to run into any issues with what I wanted to do to my house. I just fill out a form, they approve it, and it's done. And I've had no issues with running my shop in my 2 car garage along a quiet street, but I also insulated my garage door and that has reduced the noise down to 50-60 dB when using a Planer or Jointer which are the loudest tools. It really is dependent upon what your HOA is like.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

What! next thing they will tell you - " You cannot have a toothbrush in your bedroom - It must stay in the bathroom"


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

The number of homes in HOA's in Raleigh is one of the main reasons we didn't end up buying there. There are non HOA homes or homes in HOA's that are either expired or much more lenient but they are older homes build before the mid 80's when HOA's really took off. It's worse as you move into the big communities in the suburbs and some towns like Cary are horrible. Durham seemed to have a lot more non HOA homes if that's a option but it's still older communities.

The risk with a HOA is even if they allow it today if they have the ability to mandate it in the future they always might. You may never have a issue but than again you might, it's really a crap shoot. For use I needed a house with enough land to build a stand alone shop and if it did have one a HOA that not only would allow us to build but also allow me to use it for Woodworking non business use. Very few active HOA's are going to be happy about you running a business out of your house.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm guessing you are already there, so the advice of avoiding an HOA isn't going to help at the moment? The first response spelled it out. Spending money on tools that you may have to dispose of in a fire sale doesn't seem prudent. It may only take a complaint from an irritated neighbor to start the trouble. Maybe getting the HOA to relax (ha-ha) their rules a little? If I guessed wrong, and you don't yet belong to an HOA take steps to avoid doing so as mentioned.


----------



## jtmek (Aug 20, 2010)

The HOA in my neighborhood, does a fair and equitable job of maintaining my property values. I was very thorough in my pre- purchase research to see what I can and cant do in my home. I live in the deep south where some areas are ridiculously run down in some very expensive neighborhoods.

I feel like they are a necessary evil here in Alabama. If I wanted to run my saws or planer at early or very late hours I would have bought a home with some acreage, without an. HOA here you might count on seeing your very biggest investment being degraded by some of your neigbors.
Jtmek


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

HOA's are a good thing. Most just take for granted their role in keeping the neighborhood up to a certain standard.

Without them, people would be parking their boats and trailers in the front yard and burning trash in 55 gallon drums. The lawns would be out of control and cars would be on jack stands for most of the year.

Some are better than others, but they do serve an important purpose.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> HOA s are a good thing. Most just take for granted their role in keeping the neighborhood up to a certain standard.
> 
> Without them, people would be parking their boats and trailers in the front yard and burning trash in 55 gallon drums. The lawns would be out of control and cars would be on jack stands for most of the year.
> 
> - timbertailor


People give that argument all the time, and yet it rarely happens. As in, I'd have to drive a long time to find something like that. So, as far as I've seen, that argument has no merit.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a really lax HOA, which I'm actually happy about. They keep the common property- the two pools, tennis court, 1/2 basketball court, large playground and clubhouse (none of which I have personally used) in nice condition. While it would be nice not to see weeds in the neighbors front yard, I believe that it is up to them, not some control freak on the board to fine them until they clean it up. There are people running their businesses out of their garages here. As long as they don't interfere with me, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with Dark_Lightning. My HOA is the same way. Majority of the properties are in good shape because of the HOA. They are reasonable, will work with you to bring your issue up to par and will also make arrangements to help pay for the HOA based upon your situation. From my perspective, HOA's are great. Oh and the 24/7 Guarded security, and tons and tons of fun events they hold doesn't hurt either.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

My brother in law lives in an HOA in Colorado. The home they bought is FANCY!!! They seem to have awesome neighbors! But, The damn prairie dogs have taken over the empty lots around the houses in the HOA, and they are havin' a tough time getting anything done about them. He also says it doesn't seem to matter what goes on at his house, there is ALWAYS one of the HOA hotshots showing up telling them they didn't get permission for whatever it is they're doing! He is a wood worker as well, as well as an antique car buff. And gets guff constantly from the HOA about Both. And he has a two car garage, concrete driveway, all that, but don't do much outside. He works in his garage, just to keep from havin' issues, & still has problems!


----------



## jtmek (Aug 20, 2010)

Why did he move into this neighborhood, knowing this?
Jtmek


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

No HOA in my crowded Long Island neighborhood and none of this is true excerpt for the boat thing, but who cares about that except for a few nosy fascists? Lots here are small. A boat in the driveway doesn't bother me or anyone I know.



> HOA s are a good thing. Most just take for granted their role in keeping the neighborhood up to a certain standard.
> 
> Without them, people would be parking their boats and trailers in the front yard and burning trash in 55 gallon drums. The lawns would be out of control and cars would be on jack stands for most of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My thoughts, too. HOA boards change personnel and philosophy and you are subject to their whims. 


> If you are willing lay it on thick to the sales staff that you won t ever consider buying in a development with such obtrusive deed restrictions, that such restrictions would make you feel like you didn t even own your own home. Even better if you can have such conversations within earshot of other prospective buyers. Maybe even a letter to the editor.
> 
> As far as I can tell deed restrictions are predominantly created by large developers to make life either easier or more profitable for them. It is, in my opinion, completely false that deed restrictions "protect property values" to any significant extent. If more buyers rejected developments because of overbearing deed restrictions the developers may change their practices. But once you buy you have almost no influence.
> 
> ...


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

Hehe… I work in condo development in Manhattan. Believe me, there is a reason I don't live in one. Talk about fascists on every condo board… It's really an outrage to the entire concept of property rights.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> HOA s are a good thing. Most just take for granted their role in keeping the neighborhood up to a certain standard.
> 
> Without them, people would be parking their boats and trailers in the front yard and burning trash in 55 gallon drums. The lawns would be out of control and cars would be on jack stands for most of the year.
> 
> ...


Come to the "trailer park" city here in Houston and you will not have to search long.

We have it even worse with little or no zoning.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm not able to answer that, jt, I wasn't there when they bought the house & property, so I don't know all the initial agreements. And don't ask. What I do know is what he tells us now, & from there,


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Thing is on google I can't really find any complaints about the HOA coming down on people for the garage shop thing. I see a few no working on car threads but those are all town homes. The place we are looking at has a side loading garage and is on about an acre.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> HOA s are a good thing. Most just take for granted their role in keeping the neighborhood up to a certain standard.
> 
> Without them, people would be parking their boats and trailers in the front yard and burning trash in 55 gallon drums. The lawns would be out of control and cars would be on jack stands for most of the year.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with having a boat or a trailer in a driveway. And controlled burns in 55 gallon drums aren't really anything to worry about either. I don't see the problem here. Derelict houses, yes. People actually using their property instead of just keeping it pretty for everyone else to look at. I've lived all over the country, and the only places you typically see problems is the super rural areas. Even then, most of them live far enough away from each other that it doesn't matter.

HOA's are a horrible idea. There is no advantage to buying into one. You might as well have kept renting if you are going to do that.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, the last two houses have been in HOA's . I will never ever ever live in one again. MOST boards are A-holes that get off on the power. The thought of submitting a plan for someone else to approve or give me permission to do in my own house flies in my face. Personally can't wait to sell and get back home. We even have a rule on the color of the backing of the curtains that are visible from the road.

Recently I had borrowed an enclosed trailer from my nephew to move my son to college. I had it for 2 weeks in my drive way as we got ready to move (took two trips). Got a nasty letter from the HOA management company that said they "just happened to be driving through the neighborhood" and saw the trailer and reminded me that was a no-no and it had to be gone in 24hrs. My first thought was to call them and request they call back the Ahole that complained and they did not just happen by, and say it was only temporary.

Decided instead to not waste my breath and ignore them sense it would be gone soon.

My next thought was to go get a tractor tire cut the top out whitewash it and plant flowers in it. And maybe a toliet bowel for a flower planter as that's not mentioned in the HOA or about 20 pink flamingo's.

I was laughing with my neighbors on the poarch one night as we drank a bottle of wine, that these yankee's ain't seen ***********************************.

Alas, I did not do any of that as I like my direct neighbors, but boy they don't want the old phrase "don't get mad get even" to kick in.

There was a story recently about a guy who the HOA banned the display of the American Flag, so he painted his house the American flag. I like his style!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Years ago I got a nasty letter from the neighborhood where we lived because I changed my car brakes in the driveway. So we bought a house in an older neighborhood. That means that my neighbors can sometimes be too loud or forget to mow their grass on Friday. It also means I can run my tablesaw until 11pm on weeknights or midnight on weekends (city noise ordinance).


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

> so he painted his house the American flag. I like his style!
> - bonesbr549


Adds a whole 'nother meaning to "Livin' in the USA".


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I live in Durham right now (Raleigh's little brother city). I just bought a house (with 7 acres of woods) in a neighboring town of Greensboro. As the original poster probably realizes…this is not about Raleigh. The OP actually mentioned the true issue here within his first sentence "...every development…" The city of Raleigh isn't any different than anywhere else in this regard. A "development" is by definition a place where you cram a bunch of people together into a small space.

In order for that to happen (without bloodshed), there have to be rules. By it's nature, such a microcosm frowns upon exceptional people (both exceptionally "good" and exceptionally "bad"). The job of any set of rules is, by necessity, to make everyone act the same. People who act differently from the majority are the ones who suffer from any such arrangement.

Anything that is visually or audibly different from the cookie cutter mediocrity of a "subdivision" simply by definition does not belong there. Subdivisions are designed to work well for mediocre people. People who "fit in".

Do yourself a favor OP…don't just walk away from these developments in disgust…RUN!

As an exceptional person…you don't belong there.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

What's wrong with parking your boat in the front yard and burning trash in a 55gal drum? lol I live on 10 wooded acres now and am getting ready to move into our new house on 40 acres. Even in our house on 10 acres, we didn't have to tell anyone when we built our 30×40 pole barn, except our family that was coming to help build it. I hate when people try to tell you what to do with something that is yours. And you are PAYING them to tell you what to do!! I guess for some people it is a good thing, depending on your lifestyle, but I would never want to live where people told me what I could and couldn't do with my house/land.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

> I live in Durham right now (Raleigh s little brother city). I just bought a house (with 7 acres of woods) in a neighboring town of Greensboro. As the original poster probably realizes…this is not about Raleigh. The OP actually mentioned the true issue here within his first sentence "...every development…" The city of Raleigh isn t any different than anywhere else in this regard. A "development" is by definition a place where you cram a bunch of people together into a small space.
> 
> In order for that to happen (without bloodshed), there have to be rules. By it s nature, such a microcosm frowns upon exceptional people (both exceptionally "good" and exceptionally "bad"). The job of any set of rules is, by necessity, to make everyone act the same. People who act differently from the majority are the ones who suffer from any such arrangement.
> 
> ...


I agree. There are a few issues with moving out further. One is the commute. Greensboro is a bit far from RTP, I know there are places between that have acrage like Meben and Hillsboro. The issue with that is I am not sure if I want my wife alone on 25 acres while I am traveling for work oversees for two weeks. She wants the pool, running trails and tennis court stuff. Down in Clayton we can get about 2 acres with all of that. There is this place Portofino (its a horse farm/development) my wife is pushing for. http://portofinonc.com/


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

HOAs exist bc people want them. And yes, burning trash in a drum would be a problem in most city neighborhoods, let alone developments. A lot of people (seems like most people) like the aesthetic of the suburban development. I'm not a big fan, so we live in a bungalow near the center of the city in an old neighborhood. No HOA, but you can't burn and there's not much room for boats.


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

> HOAs exist bc people want them.


That's not true. HOAs exist to allow the developer to dump of the maintenance costs of common elements onto the purchasers. Not every development has a pool and tennis courts, but most have streets and sewers that someone has to pay to maintain.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

But many people prefer to live in developments. There are other options.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to have tenants, a young couple. He was a boiler repairman, and nights when he was on call, he'd park the company van in the parking lot. When there was a huge water leak from a ruptured pipe in one of the units, the condo owner went right over and asked my tenant to fix it. Two weeks later, at the condo association meeting, this same condo owner and his partner demanded that I tell our tenant that a van with graphics all over it was clearly a violation of the rules, i.e. no commercial vehicle parking!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

In the town I live/work for, we have zoning ordinances to stop burning, junk-unlicensed cars, and noise ordinaces. The HOA's in our town are restricted to telling you how to side your shed, or if you can have a shed, and some even try to tell you if you can park on the street, etc ….etc.. I am on the town Police Dept, we recently had an incident where the development builder and self appointed president of the HOA, who allowed other builders in that development, would make those who were not using him, jump through many hoops to build their homes, some not even covered in the HOA rules. It was truly an abuse of his powers. Some of the members sued him, and he was removed by judicial order, and the HOA restructured. 
We have some HOA's that are truly a PITA, and some that are a good organization. It depends solely on the common sense of the HOA managment structure. If you are in an HOA, pay attention to elections or nominations of power hungry directors…..
Mike


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

> ... She wants the pool, running trails and tennis court stuff. ... my wife is pushing for…


I'm afraid you are on your own when it comes to solving the "wife problem"...


----------

